# The Way It Should Be



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

Everyone seen that ADT security commercial where the girl is getting ready for a date, hears something thinking her date is early and she investigates to find that someone is trying to break in, and the alarm sounds and he runs away?

I prefer the one on the outdoor network that usually plays during PDTV; a young couple is reading to their child and then a strange noise, the father goes to investiage, and then the bad guy drops cold (I think it's a Crimson Trace or LaserMax commercial)

We need more commercials where the intruder gets taken with a double tap of HPB's. No, I'm not some gun toting psycho, I just don't think people should have a false sense of security in their alarm system; the more RESPONSIBLE LAW ABIDING gun owners we have, the less criminals we will have.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You have to like the double tap. PDTV is now saying the triple tap is the way to go. In the Marin Corps they said double tap the the chest and one to the head. I personally say give them as many as it needs untill they are no longer a threat.


----------



## Dany (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw that on PDTV this week, this new idea of 'triple tap'. I'm going to have to start drilling on that now!

Good call, shoot until the threat is neutralized!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Make sure they fall into your house though. :beer:


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Why would you want them to fall in your house? I thought ND was a right to carry state.


----------

